
Understanding Philae's Wake-Up: Behind the Scenes with the Philae Team - trothamel
http://blogs.esa.int/rosetta/2015/09/11/understanding-philaes-wake-up-behind-the-scenes-with-the-philae-team/
======
happyscrappy
Does the same part of the comet face forward(relative to orbital motion) after
perihelion? They don't mention the dust that is affecting Rosetta affecting
Philae but it must and maybe a switch in the direction of the dust could help.

